# Running Shoes Recommendation



## Delta (16 Mar 2006)

Same as subject, which running shoes do you guys/gals recommend? I'll be doing BMQ and SQ in the summer, so I want to do my running in a good pair of runners, any recommendation(s) is/are appreciated. Nothing more expensive than $130 please.


----------



## nicolascole (16 Mar 2006)

Go to you local running room, or specialty running store. They should get you to do tests to see how you walk, where you need support, and give you the "right" running shoes. Also, do not buy from brand or looks, and good luck with your BMQ.


----------



## Rstratdn (16 Mar 2006)

Where are you from? if you live in Calgary i can hook you up with some good shoes


----------



## Alpha 31 (17 Mar 2006)

New Balance make good running shoes.  I just purchased the 975:    
The ultimate combination of cushion and stability, the 975 utilizes our ABZORB EX technology in the heel for unsurpassed performance, fit and feel. 

Retail price: 129.99 on sale for 119.99


----------



## Delta (17 Mar 2006)

Rstratdn said:
			
		

> Where are you from? if you live in Calgary i can hook you up with some good shoes


i live in the Greater Vancouver Area, I guess I just missed out on a great deal.


----------



## Rstratdn (18 Mar 2006)

Ok well the first thing you have to do is figure out if you have a neutral foot or not. If not then find out if you roll to the inside or outside when you walk.. that will greatly change the shoe you get. New Balance, Mizuno, and Asics are great shoes. Sport Chek or Coast Mountain Sports usually have good deals going on but make sure you know what type of shoe is the right one for you because generally speaking most people that work there don't know shit.


----------



## ZxExN (18 Mar 2006)

I thought you run in army boots haha.


----------



## The Gues-|- (18 Mar 2006)

ASICS


----------



## lawandorder (18 Mar 2006)

You want a shoe that has the right support for you.  Make sure you buy a Running shoe.  Not a cross trainer or basketball shoe.  Running shoes are designed to go from toe to heel in the shortest distance possible.  The ones with the mesh toes and sides are great.  Will help your foor breather properly.  Also pick up a pair of good socks.  Under armor makes a great sock for running.  Will help bring the moisture away from your foot, and won't hold it inside the sock like a normal gym sock does.  This combined with the mesh will have your feet breathing nice.  

Also be sure to get the right size.  Most people wear shoes that are too big for them, you want to allow for some swelling of the foot, especially if you're running 5k pus, but it should feel snug.


----------



## polo (18 Mar 2006)

Saucony and reebok are good quality.


----------



## derael (18 Mar 2006)

I'm not sure if anyone still makes them but Adidas used to make a killer cross-country running shoe. I wouldn't advise using this shoe on pavement though...its purely for cross-country/off-road type running.


----------



## MikeL (18 Mar 2006)

derael said:
			
		

> ..... I wouldn't advise using this shoe on pavement though...



Bad shoe for Army PT than, 90% of running I've done for PT was on a road.

*_Milnet.ca staff edit for site policy_*


----------



## derael (18 Mar 2006)

Well I take back my recommendation then. I haven't been to basic yet...but I think I'll save the running shoe purchase till my CEOTP application goes through. Till then I'll stay off the roads.


----------



## fourninerzero (18 Mar 2006)

I wear Asics Gel 1100, they are almost all mesh, so the feet stay cool, but still manage to keep a comfortable and stable grip on my foot. They work really well for me.


----------



## Melbatoast (18 Mar 2006)

It's really an individual situation, and you really, like everyone is saying, need to go to a specialty running store.  Don't grab a neat looking pair from Foot Locker.

If you have a pair of running shoes you've been using, bring them along as the staff at a running store can look at the wear pattern to get your shoe style correct.  Try on every brand shoe in your style and budget to see what feels best (at least run around the store a little), and carry on.  It's a very personal choice - New Balance 1060s were the worst shoe I ever ran, really tearing up knees and causing shin splints (I've _never_ had shin splints).  Now I'm on Saucony Triumphs, and they're great.

Get several pairs of good running socks, too.  Really worth the money and something a lot of people don't necessarily consider.


----------



## GO!!! (19 Mar 2006)

Go to the running room. 

The best shoes are the ones that are right for you, and their staff will help you find them.


----------



## commIT (19 Mar 2006)

Hey, when did they allow you to bring your own footwear to do PT in?  In St. Jean, we were issued beautiful grey meshy looking things?!?  (Rumour had it that they were made by Nike, but it didn't help it's case any!)     So I'm supposed to do my BMQ next year in Shilo, you're saying that I get to bring my own for that?   :blotto:


----------



## CdnArtyWife (19 Mar 2006)

Also, the Running Room will give you a 10% military discount...sure you may not officially be military till you've signed on the dotted line, but since you are obviously looking for shoes for military PT, you should get the discount...but be sure to ask for it...they don't often offer it out, but if you ask, they won't refuse.

Good Luck!

Kara


----------



## Delta (19 Mar 2006)

commIT said:
			
		

> Hey, when did they allow you to bring your own footwear to do PT in?  In St. Jean, we were issued beautiful grey meshy looking things?!?  (Rumour had it that they were made by Nike, but it didn't help it's case any!)     So I'm supposed to do my BMQ next year in Shilo, you're saying that I get to bring my own for that?   :blotto:


I was on this weekend BMQ course (I couldn't finish due to personal reasons) anyway, before the course starts, I got this list of items which they want you to bring, a pair of runners was on the list


----------



## Delta (21 Mar 2006)

Thnx guys and/or gals for all the recommendations, I went to this local Running Room and bought myself a pair of New Balance. The 10% military discount is confirmed by the way.


----------



## commIT (24 Mar 2006)

Hey ppl!  I've been keeping an eye on this post, I'll be doing my BMQ *next* summer now from the looks of it... I've got a favourite pair of Nike Shox that I find a bit softer on the concrete impact running, but I've never run through mud, sand, rocks, etc...  From your military experiences, you think they'd hold up?  I've been getting the vibe that NB, Aasics are good picks, but anything with lots of shock protection?  ...and good support for really high arches?  (btw, ever heard of anyone having high of arches causing problems during the medical evaluation?!)   Cheers, -gc.


----------



## CdnArtyWife (24 Mar 2006)

It sounds like you might under-pronate. Get to your nearest Running Room and get properly fitted for running shoes. They will find you the right shoe for your foot and stride.

Note, most runners I know, stay clear away from Nike.


----------



## scoutfinch (24 Mar 2006)

I run long distances and I have extremely high arches.  Fortunately, they are not rigid but are very flexible (which according to my civie/pre-CF podiatrist is a very unusual thing.)  I wear custom orthotics so I have to have my sneakers fitted with every purchase.  *Fitting is the key to running relatively injury-free. *  I can't strees how important it is to get properly fitting shoes.   People with regular feet may be able to get a decent pair of shoes that suit their purposes without difficulty but if you have any idiosyncracies with either your gait or your foot structure, I highly recommend being fitted for two reasons:

(1) to get properly fitting sneakers (about 85% of non-runners are wearing running shoes that are too small -- say goodbye toenails!); and 
(2) to have get running shoes that accomodate your particular gait (ie. under/over pronation) or foot (ie. high/low arches, wide/narrow foot, long toes, narrow heel etc)

I always recommend bringing the last pair of shoes worn for running (or other sports if you don't have a pair of shoes for running per se).  The wear patterns on your running shoes can provide an experienced shoe fitter with a wealth of information about your gait.

If you have high arches, you most likely have a narrower foot.  If this is the case, NB are great because you can get them in varying widths which is not the case for most running shoes.  Trust me, with a 10.5 AA (Ladies) foot, finding good fitting sneakers is a challenge.

The Running Room is generally good for fitting.  Try to find staff that has been there a while because some of the new staff may not have been trained to do fittings yet.  Good luck. 

(I personally love the new  NB 766s. I have been a big fan of the whole 76x line for years but this is my favourite model.  Too bad the price just went up another $20 to $150!)


----------



## commIT (24 Mar 2006)

Holy Price Batman!  ...thanks for the awesome advice, I never had really looked in to the technical details of footwear and feet before!     Sounds like it's a good thing, esp for BMQ!    You guys rock....     (Edmonton Comm Dude)


----------



## mdh (24 Mar 2006)

one word for you - Asics - cheers,


----------



## scoutfinch (24 Mar 2006)

mdh said:
			
		

> one word for you - Asics - cheers,



unless you have narrow feet!

(I used to wear asics for volleyball and I loved them.  For whatever reason, their running shoes are made off of a different last for women's and I can't get a decent fit... and god knows I have tried them and I really really wanted to like them!)

As an aside, does anyone put any miles on Mizunos?  If so, what model and what did you think?


----------



## scoutfinch (24 Mar 2006)

commIT said:
			
		

> Holy Price Batman!  ...thanks for the awesome advice, I never had really looked in to the technical details of footwear and feet before!     Sounds like it's a good thing, esp for BMQ!    You guys rock....     (Edmonton Comm Dude)



Consider the money down range as an investment in your career.  Properly fitting shoes will help preserve your ankles, knees, hips and lower back.

Also:  never let your shoes get worn out.  If you start to develop discomfort after wearing the same pair of shoes painfree for several months, it is likely time to get new shoes.


----------



## mdh (24 Mar 2006)

> unless you have narrow feet!



I've got narrow feet and they're ok for me - but i agree that Nikes are way overrated - I had a pair that didn't have the same cushion effect and I discarded them after a couple of long runs.  

I do want to try out the latest craze in shoes that are supposed to simulate running barefoot (not sure what they're called).

And scoutfinch is right on about making the investment in decent shoes - you can easily replace the extra $50 but it's a lot tougher to replace your joints.

cheers,


----------



## scoutfinch (24 Mar 2006)

mdh said:
			
		

> I do want to try out the latest craze in shoes that are supposed to simulate running barefoot (not sure what they're called).



I do too but I have been too chicken to do so!  Give us an update if you try it out.


----------



## commIT (24 Mar 2006)

Can you get custom orthotics for your combat boots?


----------



## ZipperHead (24 Mar 2006)

A lot of good suggestions here, especially regarding going to the Running Room, specialized running socks (huge difference from white tube socks, believe me), and here's another one that is related to both the Running Room and only wearing your shoes for a set period of time (I have heard 500 miles (800km) more than a few times): the Running Room website has a training log that you can utilize to track your workouts (which in and of itself is excellent), but there is also a function to record the mileage that you run in your shoes (and you can have several profiles, for different shoes, as it is a good idea to have more than one pair of shoes anyways). That way you don't lose track of how much mileage you have piled onto the shoes, and replace them as neccesary.

Yes, I sound like a shill for the Running Room, but their service is outstanding, and they have an awesome return policy: if the shoes don't "work" for you, you can return them (assuming that they are still in good (i.e resellable) condition, within 30 days (IIRC)). Because I have the uxury of an indoor running track, I try new shoes out in there first before hitting the muddy running trails in case the shoe and my foot doesn't get along. Nothing worse than dropping $200 on a pair of shoes, and they stay in the closet because they cause agony to your feet. And how many other chain stores offer 10% to the military, from  coast to coast? Not too freaking many, I'll tell you.

Al

Edit: Here's the website (for the clinics, https://www.clinics.runningroom.com/login/start.php. You'll have to create an account, but you're off and running (bad pun, sorry  ) from there.


----------



## ZipperHead (24 Mar 2006)

commIT said:
			
		

> Can you get custom orthotics for your combat boots?



The short answer is yes. The longer answer (as I went through the process over 4 years ago, it may have changed since then, but unlikely) is yes, with a trip to the UMS first, a doctor's referral to physio, and then they assess your feet to see whether orthotics would assist any condition/problem you have. That process will take some time, because of the length of time that is required to wait for appointments/referrals for the MO and Physio.

 That's the answer if you want the Crown to pay. If you want to pay (because you don't want to go through the system, or whatever other reason), be prepared to pay big bucks. But, it is your body we are talking about, and you don't get issued new knees, ankles, hips, etc when they wear out, so it is actually a good investment.

Al


----------



## scoutfinch (24 Mar 2006)

commIT said:
			
		

> Can you get custom orthotics for your combat boots?



I just took my orthotics out of my running shoes and slipped them into my combat boots.  The orthotics are designed to bring you back to a neutral foot (ie. no under or over pronation) so they are suitable for any neutral footware.  The first couple of times of transferring was a little difficult but as my boots are getting worked in, it gets easier and easier to switch them over.  I intend to get a second pair once I have time.  (Although orthotics are about $400 first time out, you get to keep the molds made of your feet so your subsequent pairs can be made less expensively without having to have the latex molds made and gait analysis completed).  

I don't know about all othotics but mine are very rigid/hard.  In my combat boots, I placed a pair of gel insoles over top of them to give some cushioning while doing drill or running around in my boots.  I found that the bottoms of my feet hurt (actually felt bruised) prior to putting them in.

I don't know the Reg Force mechanism for getting custom orthotics. I did it as a civilian and  I had to have a referral from my family physician to a podiatrist.  I also had to have a script from my doctor to get my insurance to cover it.   She stated it was to treat and prevent plantar fasciitis and the insurance companies were satisfied.


----------



## scoutfinch (24 Mar 2006)

I second Al's comments regarding The Running Room.  They do a GREAT job servicing the running community.  They are also active members of the communities in which they are situated and sponsor many many running events.  I also commend for your reading John Stanton's book Running Start to Finish for any novice runner.  I learned heaps from it.

I too am particular about the socks I wear.  Proper socks will avoid the chafing that results in blisters.  I also keep a running journal in which I keep track of my mileage on various shoes.  I confess that I don't ever seem to manage to get 800 kms out of a pair of shoes before replacing them but I think that is me just wanting shiney new shoes (for 5 minutes atleast )


----------



## honestyrules (24 Mar 2006)

I personally had lots of problems with my or thotics.

Like Allan Luomala said, UMS/physio and all that good stuff.
They detected that I had a leg shorter than the other one, and took a reading with a pressure plate/laptop to order the or thotics + to compensate for the leg length discrepancy. I got a nice pair of Magnum boots to accommodate the or thotics too. I had to have them reorder or thotics (they were wrong)

It didn't do me any good. It was like opening a Pandora's box for me.
Pain (I respected their recommendation to gradually switch), I overstretched some ligaments, broke a bone in my foot...

I took them out, and I feel better now.
Then again it's just me.

Good thing that for others it's miraculous though...

My 2 cents..


----------



## Jake (27 Mar 2006)

I just picked up a pair of Asics Gel Cumulus VII shoes from the Running Room, and they feel pretty good, got lots of cushioning. However I have only run in them a few times. Anyone used these before? If so did you ever get an injury? I agree that the Running Room is a great store, it's the only place I'll be buying my runners from.  ;D


----------



## kas (28 Mar 2006)

> As an aside, does anyone put any miles on Mizunos?  If so, what model and what did you think?



I've been running on Mizunos for the past year and have been very happy with them. My first pair were Wave Alchemy IV (W) and my current shoes are Wave Rider 8 (W). In my experience, they're great shoes for people with wider feet. I haven't done any serious amount of running on other brands though, so I can't speak as to how they compare.


----------



## ZxExN (30 Mar 2006)

I bought a nice pair of running shoe, (for the indoor runs) for basics. Also picked up 2 pairs of running socks , the girl said it will help with blisters. Got my 10 percent discount which was nice. 

Anyone know if they will reimbursement the running shoes? hehe


----------



## Bradboy (30 Mar 2006)

Why by $130.00 running shoes when the Army issues a great $20.00 pair that weigh 15 lbs. and blister your feet to the point where your feet are constantly numb? Do answer this question hmmmm...


----------



## Franko (30 Mar 2006)

Well there are lots of good recommendations here....I sure wish we had a Running Room here in Pet.

As for me I have been recently (over the past 4 years) getting into long distance running and the half marathon (don't even say it Al       ). As such the most important thing is a good pair of runners, which has already been discussed at length.

I normally wear Reebok running sneakers...until I found out when I was shopping for a new pair that they, alas, are getting out of the runners department. 

So I had to start looking for a pair that would suit me. I went to the local Sportschek with an open mind.

As luck would have it the girl that served me was a marathon runner that I recognised and we began a good fitting process. tried on literally every running shoe in the store....

My frau was about to kill me after almost 2 hours.

Left the store with a pair of Nike Air Moto 3's...but with a bit of reservation in the back of my mind. I know how my feet feel in my old runners...this was really different.

Anyways next morning went for a little jog...5 km, somewhat a breaking in run, and the shoes felt fine. The day after a bit longer of a run, 7 km...shoes felt a bit wonkey so I adjusted them a couple of times during the run...tossed it to the shoes breaking in.

Day 3 and it was a long run day, minimum of 10km or an hour long, whichever came last. So after about 8 km my right foot was on fire ( and I was adjusting it constantly)....there was something wrong and I wasn't looking forward to taking off the sneakers at all.

Needless to say there was no skin left on the outside of baby toe and the shower was torture   ;D

Went back in the same day to the retailer mentioned above and complained...so another fitting was done and I walked out with a pair of Nike Shok 2:45's (freakin expensive!)

Went for a run a couple of days later (after my toe healed up a bit) and it was like night and day. Feet felt really good and there was very little shock going up my bad knee, as was the case with other shoes I've tried over the years.

The girl was amazed that they were working so well for me, she was completely against me getting them for some of the reasons mentioned above, pronation (sp?) etc.

Like it was said earlier in this thread...don't go for name brand, go for the shoe that works for you.

I love my Reeboks (still have them as walking shoes) but now I love my Nikes....and that will probably change with the next set I buy.


----------



## Springroll (30 Mar 2006)

I had to buy a new pair of sneakers after I got my orthotics, and I found that the Brooks Radius worked best for me. I tried on a bunch of pairs and either they felt too tight or just not right. These have left me very satisfied.

I found this info on it:
_The Brooks Radius 5 completely updated offers a soft yet balanced ride for the neutral runner that may need an inkling of pronation control without moving to a stability shoe.

Upper
Synthetic and Air Mesh for maximum breathability. S257 Cushsole the durable energy efficient midsole material utilized as an insole board provides great cushioning, durability and flexibility.

Sole
A full length Substance 257 midsole offers unsurpassed cushioning and durability. Heel and Forefoot Hydroflow stabilizes the foot and returns energy stride after stride. The engineered Cush-Pod Technology is biomechanically engineered to set the foot in an efficient balanced position from heel strike to toe off. DRB Accel, a high density molded TPU, is engineered into the midfoot for torsional stability. Stability Arch Pod, passive posting for a touch of medial support. HPR in the heel for increased traction and outsole durability.

Weight
Men's size 9 is 11.4oz (323g)
Women's size 7 is 9.4oz (266g)

Evaluation Brooks is well known for its stability and motion control shoes, but not quite as renowned for its cushioning models. The firm started to address this last year with the excellent Glycerin, and continues with the Radius. 
It goes head-to-head with favourites like the Nike Air Pegasus and the Asics Gel Cumulus. It's slightly heavier than these, but compares well. A midsole made completely from Brooks' Substance 257 high-grade EVA with fore- and rearfoot Hydroflow pads, provides a plush ride. 
The S257 midsole also makes the Radius a fleet-feeling and smooth shoe. As with all Brooks shoes, the Radius has a relatively wide footprint, which means inherent stability. Although not a shoe for anyone with serious stability problems, it is supportive enough for mild overpronators. 
In short Another nicely cushioned, stable and smooth shoe from Brooks that should help broaden the brand's appeal.
Try it on if you liked Brooks Glycerin; Asics Gel Cumulus; Nike Air Pegasus _


----------



## 3aXap (1 Apr 2006)

lol i got my FILAs from value village for 10$. dont seem to be any discomfort  ;D


----------



## orange.paint (1 Apr 2006)

I'm also a plug for the running room.Even though when I was in pet I was anti running peroid,theres a couple stores in Ottawa so theres an excuse to get out of the valley for the weekend.

I also bought the shox but found they were a little heavy for longer runs but great for below 10km.So I switched over to the air Perseus which offer a lot of impact support for the LSD runs.

Personally I will only wear Nike from here on in.I tried a pair of brooks from the running room and thankfully they allow you to bring them back because they sucked.I found newbalance was a nice shoe but fell apart within 2 months (under 600km).

I'm not an expert runner but I would suggest buying two pairs.Use them only for running and as you hit 700-800 km turn them into your new walking shoes.

Also look as franko suggested at pronation.Most pers at the running room will be able to look at the back of your feet and tell you.I'm a neutral so that's why Nike works so well for me.

cheers


----------



## DiamondDarryl (3 Apr 2006)

i might as well give 2 thumbs up for the running room aswell. I showed up, took my socks shoes off. The guy checked my feet out and recomended several shoes. we started talking and he even gave me the military discount before i swore in. I ended up with the Mizunos.
great experience and ill highly recomend the running room just like everyone else here.


----------

